# Airless water valve



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody seen the tv commercial for this valve? 

Opinions?

Experience?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

scam!
http://www.airlessvalve.com/


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

If it is on the house side of meter how will it affect what the meter measures?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You have got to Sh**ing me :laughing:
What will they think of next. Ima sell a start selling a "magic metal cylinder" that you put in your microwave that makes your power meter spin backwards :laughing:



Redwood said:


> scam!
> http://www.airlessvalve.com/


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have one in my house just because I love to feel the air on me while I shower. Kinda drys me off at the same time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When installed in conjunction with one of these...









http://www.freedrinkingwater.com/electronic-water-softener.htm

You can imagine a lot of things about your water...
All while having your wallet relieved of about 200 clams...:laughing:

It's amazing that people actually think this stuff works...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Redwood said:


> scam!
> http://www.airlessvalve.com/


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I watched the video on their site. I had to watch to the end just to see if Mr Hands would use the pipe wrench backwards again to tighten the meter union.

OMFG!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You gotta love the side by side meter comparison. hahahhaha The meter spins slower because they restricted the flow with their product. Unbelievable.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

were do they think all this *"air"* is going to go anyways? back to the water co?
if this was the case you would get such a back pressure building up that it would stop your water flow at some point.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't TOUCH their meter either !! Our Water Authority will hunt you down and Kill your family !


----------

